# Free Kindle Books



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Not sure if any of you ever check Amazon for free Kindle books but I have found quite a few that have to do with gardening & cooking & thought I'd share them...Here are some specific for food / dining / canning. 

Amazon Best Sellers: best Cooking, Food & Wine 

If the link brings the page up as it does for me, the left column are top rated & the right side shows top free. Figured it was worth mentioning!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Pam6 has been providing a list here every day for several months of free Kindle books. Her diligence in listing them is a real blessing.
Today's list can be found here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ness/445923-6-7-12-free-kindle-downloads.html


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh, I haven't visited in awhile so I was not aware. I've been having a high ol' time finding these books.


----------

